
Show HN: IdentityServer4 Admin UI - skoruba
https://github.com/skoruba/IdentityServer4.Admin
======
skoruba
Hi HN,

I've been working on an admin UI for IdentityServer4 for the past year and a
half and today I've released the RC for the first version.

It has features like:

\- managing the data for IdentityServer4 and Asp.Net Core Identity

\- localization for multiple languages

\- API with swagger support

\- docker support

\- support for multiple database providers with health checks

and more which is described in the readme.

I'll be around to hear your feedback and I hope you’ll be able to use it in
your projects, in case you use IdentityServer4.

------
vphventures
Hi. I like your project and I cant wait to test it out.

Compared to other identity solutions, yours has the best engagement and
feature set.

Good job and keep going!

